# i love life, life is awesome



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

life is cool like ice is ...cool

I want to skip through a field singing songs with birds because birds....sing nice

YAYY LIFE!


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

YAY LIFE!


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I love you, life! C'mere, let me give you a hug.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ok, but my enthusiasm has diminshed. oh well at least some hope I have to get better


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I feel like skipping through a field too all by lonesome self! Yayyyyy! Really life is good today!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:hug


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

hugs everyone :b :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah! 

- Gerard


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:group :heart


----------

